# Developper pour mac



## NicoR (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Voila je voudrais savoir si il existait des entreprises qui développait  pour mac en france et plus particulièrement  en ile de france ?

Je suis développeur et l'univers mac m'intéresse énormement. Je voulais donc savoir si il y avait de possibilité de travailler dans ce milieu dans les environs de paris !

Merci d'avance pour les reponses !

Cordialement


----------



## Laurent_h (19 Octobre 2007)

NicoR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila je voudrais savoir si il existait des entreprises qui développait  pour mac en france et plus particulièrement  en ile de france ?
> 
> ...



Coladia par exemple...
Voir ICI aussi (Coladia toujours)


----------



## NicoR (20 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse !
cependant j'espérais trouvé une liste un poil plus grande ! Mais en tout cas merci d'avoir répondu !

Cordialement


----------



## NicoR (22 Octobre 2007)

Personne d'autre n'a d'idée ??


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

De temps en temps il y a des annonces dans les parties offre d'emplois des sites Mac. Il faut surveiller.

A Lyon, il y a la boite App4Mac, qui fait des logiciels de gestion de projet, planning, ...


----------



## NicoR (22 Octobre 2007)

J'ai vu qu'elle existait mais je cherche plus en région parisienne vu que c'est la que j'habite !
Mais merci de l'info !


----------



## ntx (22 Octobre 2007)

NicoR a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'elle existait mais je cherche plus en région parisienne vu que c'est la que j'habite !


Quand on cherche un boulot dans un domaine aussi "pointu" il faut être prêt à faire ses valises :rateau:


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Quand on cherche un boulot dans un domaine aussi "pointu" il faut être prêt à faire ses valises :rateau:



Sur que c'est rare, mais c'est quand même à Paris qu'il y a le plus d'offres.


----------



## NicoR (24 Octobre 2007)

C'est à paris qu'il y a le plus d'offre mais je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule boite développant pour mac... 
Je veux bien admettre que j'ai mal fais mes recherches mais vraiment je trouve pas....


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2007)

NicoR a dit:


> C'est à paris qu'il y a le plus d'offre mais je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule boite développant pour mac...
> Je veux bien admettre que j'ai mal fais mes recherches mais vraiment je trouve pas....



Que veux-tu. Je suis dans le milieu professionnel (et dans le développement). Vu comment les directions, les responsables produits et les clients considèrent le Mac, tu vas avoir du mal pendant encore un peu de temps.

Microsoft , aidé de certains constructeurs de PC se sont implantés durablement et surtout ont bien détruit l'idée d'une alternative.

Ca me désole autant que toi ...


----------



## NicoR (25 Octobre 2007)

Dans quel monde vit on !!
Pour infos je suis ce que j'ai pu voir/lire un switcher ! Je passe d'ici quelques jours ( 1 ou 2 ) sur un MacBook, il ma fallu plusieurs années avant de me décider car dans ma formation je ne pouvais que travailler sous windows, mais je voulais savoir si il n'y avait pas une alternative comme tu dis ! c'est vraiment dommage parce que de ce que j'ai vu l'univers mac est quand même bien plus sympathique que son concurrent...

Mais je ne perds pas espoir je trouverais bien quelques chose !!


----------



## Juju78 (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis en train d'apprendre à programmer en C sur XCode. J'aborde en ce moment l'utilisation de la bibliotheque SDL.

Est ce qu'il y en à d'autre compatible avec l'environement mac?​


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2007)

Juju78 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis en train d'apprendre à programmer en C sur XCode. J'aborde en ce moment l'utilisation de la bibliotheque SDL.
> 
> Est ce qu'il y en à d'autre compatible avec l'environement mac?​


Bah les plus courante : Allegro, wx, Qt...

http://alleg.sourceforge.net/ <-- Allegro, les deux autres n&#233;cessite C++ (je crois).

Il y en a certainement d'autre (tout les truc d'Apple etc...).


----------



## Juju78 (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info c'est ce que je chercher un bibliotheque compatible avec tous les OS.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2007)

Juju78 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'info c'est ce que je chercher un bibliotheque compatible avec tous les OS.


La SDL l'est aussi... non ?


----------



## Juju78 (27 Octobre 2007)

Oui effectivement, mais je voulais connaitre les autres qu'il y a de disponible. Parce que la SDL m'est "imposée" pour le moment, c'est la bibliotheque du tutoriel que je suis. Je voudrais par la suite avoir plusieur choix pour utilier ce qui me conviens le mieux en fonction de ce que je souhiate faire. Cela dit SDL semble deja etre une bonne base de départ.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Octobre 2007)

Juju78 a dit:


> Oui effectivement, mais je voulais connaitre les autres qu'il y a de disponible. Parce que la SDL m'est "imposée" pour le moment, c'est la bibliotheque du tutoriel que je suis. Je voudrais par la suite avoir plusieur choix pour utilier ce qui me conviens le mieux en fonction de ce que je souhiate faire. Cela dit SDL semble deja etre une bonne base de départ.


Oui, d'ailleurs je suppose que c'est pour &#231;a que M@t&#233;o21 l'a chosi comme base pour le tuto du site du z&#233;ro.


----------



## pimboli4212 (28 Octobre 2007)

opengl aussi est compatible avec à peu près tout (mac, fenêtres, linux, et pas mal d'unix (du genre les bsd, et solaris, le reste je sais pas :rateau)

Sinon ouais opengl et sdl à limite ça suffit pour faire à peu près tout, même si par certain point d'autre API sont mieux ...

Au passage :

SDL => 2D
OpenGL => 3D ^^"

En revanche, opengl ne fait pas comme directX (c'est à dire à peu près tout ^^") par exemple, la bilbiothèque ne permet pas la gestion du son, pour faire simple, il faudra passer forcément par une autre bilbio gérant ça ...


----------



## Juju78 (30 Octobre 2007)

Ok d'acc!! merci pour les infos.


----------



## macniaque (31 Octobre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> En revanche, opengl ne fait pas comme directX (c'est à dire à peu près tout ^^") par exemple, la bilbiothèque ne permet pas la gestion du son, pour faire simple, il faudra passer forcément par une autre bilbio gérant ça ...


OpenGL est le pendant libre de Direct3D 
Par contre, OpenGL se marie très bien avec SDL pour l'interaction utilisateur, gestion de l'écran, thread, gestion des fichiers...
Pour le son, préfère par contre OpenAL ou FMod.

Y'a aussi ClanLib qui fonctionne bien sur mac (C++). wxWidgets(libre) et QT(proprio) sont excellents pour des logiciels utilisant l'interface des environnements graphique (à la différence de la SDL).
Tu peux d'ailleur afficher une SDL_Surface dans une fenêtre wxWidgets.

Biensur, y'a aussi GTK dans X11


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Octobre 2007)

macniaque a dit:


> OpenGL est le pendant libre de Direct3D
> Par contre, OpenGL se marie très bien avec SDL pour l'interaction utilisateur, gestion de l'écran, thread, gestion des fichiers...
> Pour le son, préfère par contre OpenAL ou FMod.
> 
> ...


Qt (un Q majuscule et un t minuscule ) est sous double licence, pas seulement proprio !

En gros c'est libre si tu l'utilise pour faire du libre (et m&#234;me sous windows depuis la version 4, parce qu'avant sous windows fallait pay&#233; de toute fa&#231;on )
Par exemple KDE est fait avec Qt.


----------

